# !
, ,   .      (  8 ),    2007 .   -  ,      .      .    .     ,       ""  -    ,      1,  ,  .   ,     ,    ,   ,      .      (   ,  ,      -  - 20-30 .       ?).       ,        ,  :  ,  /  .   ,      ,    .     ,      ,  1 ,        .
 ,  :      +      ,      . 
  ,       ? ,      ,      ,    .    . 
 ,  .     ?   - ?

----------


## Larik



----------



----------

**,    ,       .          .

----------


## O.Vlasova

.

----------


## O.Vlasova

, .     .   .   .  
1.    
2.   , , .  ,  ,   ,    .
3. ,       . 
 ,    +    . 
,      .      . (      ,   ,     ).
  ,     ?

----------

?

----------


## Tatyana_Rum

> , .     .   .   .  
> 1.    
> 2.   , , .  ,  ,   ,    .
> 3. ,       . 
>  ,    +    . 
> ,      .      . (      ,   ,     ).
>   ,     ?

----------

> 


  .

----------

